

Phoenix: Microsoft's Compiler Development Framework (includes 42 min video interview) - pchristensen
http://channel9.msdn.com/Showpost.aspx?postid=396461

======
pchristensen
Phoenix is the code name for the software optimization and analysis framework
that is the basis for all future Microsoft® compiler technologies. The Phoenix
framework is an extensible system that can be adapted to read and write
binaries and Microsoft Intermediate Language assemblies and represent the
input files in an Intermediate Representation, which can be analyzed and
manipulated by applications by using the Phoenix API. The code can then be
written in binary or JITable form for execution.

See also:

<http://research.microsoft.com/phoenix/>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_>(compiler_framework)

~~~
pchristensen
This too: <http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/cc136756.aspx>

"Create a Language Compiler for the .Net Framework"

